# Juggler



## azkul (Oct 22, 2004)

Juggler

This 3D image was done using Bryce and Poser.  Please let me know what you think.

-Brian


----------



## eggy900 (Dec 15, 2004)

the image is a bit small so i can't see the detail, but it looks pretty cool, i am also into juggling, check out my juggling post in the general forum


----------

